# 1099 nec 1099 k don’t add up



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello
On my Uber summary page it said I grossed about 50 grand
The 1099 k says 40 grand in box 1a
Does anyone know which one I’m supposed to use?
I also have a 1099 nec that just shows 9900 in box 1
How do I get that all in on turbo?
Thanks


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You will hear this over and over….
Don’t ask random rideshare drivers for financial advice. It will be worth less than you paid for it.
If you have Turbo Tax you have access to their professional tax consultants. Call them for advice!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

wallae said:


> Hello
> On my Uber summary page it said I grossed about 50 grand
> The 1099 k says 40 grand in box 1a
> Does anyone know which one I’m supposed to use?
> ...


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

If you add up both, they should equal the total from the summary page. When you enter in TT, they will ask for 1099 NEC payment info separately from the 1099k, it’s confusing now, but makes sense once you put it in TT


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> If you add up both, they should equal the total from the summary page. When you enter in TT, they will ask for 1099 NEC payment info separately from the 1099k, it’s confusing now, but makes sense once you put it in TT


Thanks!
I actually figured it out
Says no efile yet
I decided to try again and it took it


----------

